# Efficient Remote Desktop On Headless System



## Vega Alpha (Oct 9, 2016)

I want to run X aware client applications, in a jail on my headless FreeNAS Mini displaying a desktop on my Windows computer running a X server.  I have installed Xming on my Windows system but I don't know what to do in a FreeNAS jail.  I know I'm done with this task when I see a KDE (or Gnome based) desktop on my windows PC and can run a GUI based package manager.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 10, 2016)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

